# Former Army Rangers Return to Battlefields of Panama



## Boondocksaint375 (Jan 1, 2010)

http://www.cbn.com/media/player/index.aspx?s=/vod/CHO43v1_WS


----------



## Ravage (Jan 1, 2010)

Posted by me 
http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/showt...I-Hate-you-but-thank-you!&p=348497#post348497


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jan 1, 2010)

Foiled again!


----------

